

Ask HN: What is the best way to resolve storyboard (iOS) conflicts? - skyahead

When a team of programmers working on a storyboard (managed by git), it is rather painful to merge changes. I know people are saying that using multiple storyboards can mitigate this problem.<p>I wonder if there is a better way?
======
eonil
The best way for this is avoiding Storyboard.

DVCSs are designed for full error-tolerenceable text based source files. It
requires the files are fine to be broken (e.g. for compile). This is the
premise to merge data files without any issue.

Storyboard/IB data files are zero-tolerence. They always require full
integrity for their data files. As the internal data is described as a
interconnected graph, there's no effective way to manage Storyboard/IB data
files in broken state. Most data files are in this form, and cannot be used in
DVCSs.

Then, trying to use zero-tolerance data in a system which require full
tolerance doesn't make sense. At least for merging.

------
athesyn
I don't see any other option beside 1) building the UI in code again 2) break
it up into separate storyboards.

The lesson is never to use a storyboard unless your app is a simple collection
of screens with a navigation controller.

------
petervandijck
We're having the same problems, pointers welcome.

